# Morels in New York



## vabb9 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey everyone. I am living in South Carolina and found my first morels (about 13 lbs total between four of us) and am coming back home to NY in the summer (May 15th). Was wondering what areas might be best to check out that are closest to Long Island and what times you guys normally see them fruiting. I am not expecting exact spots haha i know how it goes.


----------



## beerstalker (May 12, 2013)

May 15th should be end season-don't bother unpacking-get out and storm the woods-funny think happened last year-I was about a week late for my honeyhole-and all I saw were 6-8'' cleared spots all over the ground-looked to me like squirrels got them.I found 1 morel-very sad year-Anyone else ever have a situation like this??


----------



## vabb9 (Sep 11, 2014)

Man that is sad news. What part of NY are you in?


----------



## beerstalker (May 12, 2013)

Sussex Co NJ/Sullivan Co NY. Went to a spot in NJ today-Nothin yet,Patience, , , ,GRRRRR


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Should be very soon for you beerstalker


----------



## vabb9 (Sep 11, 2014)

You think the 15th is going to be too late? I am dying to get some more morels.


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

I found them the 1st weekend in june last year but that was north of lake george


----------



## hotsauce (May 18, 2015)

I created an account just to come and give you some encouragement. Much like you, I found my first morels last year. I was still novice, so I only took about ~25% of the mushrooms I found. After experiencing the culinary delight that ensued I was kicking myself for not having collected more. 

I found them on May 25th to be exact (Memorial Day weekend) in Lake George and will be returning to my spot this Memorial Day to try my luck again. 

I'm not sure if last year was just a late year but I still have hope for this weekend! Any NYers having any luck this season?


----------



## gmichael7 (May 4, 2014)

I'm here in Saratoga, and have been discouraged from going out due to the dryness and heat. This week has a couple of rain chances, and some cool-downs over night, but this is nothing like the conditions from last year when I found a bumper-crop down in the mid-hudson valley. I'd love to go up near Lake George, but I'm still new to the upstate area . Hey hotsauce - I make some killer hot sauce and will trade a few big bottles for a few pointers on Lake George area foraging sites!


----------



## hotsauce (May 18, 2015)

My spot is lakeside - literally a stone's throw from the water. I'll be broadening my search this year and I'll report back if I find anything worth sharing.


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

@gmichael7

Im in Saratoga too. This season has been rough. Havnt found a single one. Found a couple of oysters drying out the other day. I went to a spot in Lake George over the weekend that I had found them before and there was nothing.


----------

